# [Aclocal] Failed quand j'emerge (résolu)

## init1

Bonjour à tous,

Aurjoud'hui c'est la journée des topics on dirait pour moi:

J'ai voulu installé weechat, client irc, après avoir installer, MAJ, depclean, revdep-rebuild tout ça j'installe weechat.

Au paquet gnutils il failed et me sort :

```
 * Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/gnutls-2.8.5/temp/aclocal-2245.out

 * ERROR: net-libs/gnutls-2.8.5 failed:

 *   Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 2950:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line  932:  Called eaclocal

 *   environment, line  867:  Called autotools_run_tool 'aclocal'

 *   environment, line  413:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of  ',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/gnutls-2.8.5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/gnutls-2.8.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/gnutls-2.8.5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/gnutls-2.8.5/work/gnutls-2.8.5'

>>> Failed to emerge net-libs/gnutls-2.8.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/gnutls-2.8.5/temp/build.log'

```

Je vous poste donc  'emerge --info =net-libs/gnutls-2.8.5

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_920_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 14 Apr 2010 08:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Ainsi que ça:

 *Quote:*   

> julienpc julien # cat /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/gnutls-2.8.5/temp/aclocal-2245.out 
> 
> ***** aclocal *****
> 
> ***** PWD: /usr/portage/eclass/ELT-patches
> ...

 

J'ai un peu cherché sur le net, j'ai v u que c'était peut-être des versions qui manque m'enfin eix autoconf m'indique que j'ai les deux dernières d'installées sur mon système.

Que faire ?

merciLast edited by init1 on Thu Apr 15, 2010 10:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adjaxio

Bonsoir,

J'ai exactement le même problemes que vous.

----------

## init1

Ah, j'espère que quelqu'un pourra nous aider  :Smile: 

----------

## brubru

Salut,

D'après bugzilla: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315273 et https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314493, ça doit être bon maintenant.

Mais, comme ç'est tout chaud, il faut attendre un peu, que la modification se répande depuis le CVS vers les serveurs de sync avant de faire la mise à jour.

Par ailleurs, j'ai aussi des problème avec aclocal, mais pour les paquets vlc et xfce4-settings, mais l'erreur n'est pas la même:

```

***** aclocal *****

***** PWD: /var/tmp/paludis/media-video-vlc-1.0.5/work/vlc-1.0.5

***** aclocal -I m4 -I m4 -I /var/tmp/paludis/media-video-vlc-1.0.5/work/vlc-m4

configure.ac:3: error: m4_defn: undefined macro: _m4_divert_diversion

configure.ac:3: the top level

autom4te-2.63: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1

aclocal-1.10: autom4te failed with exit status: 1

```

Bon je vais attendre pour voir si la correction énoncée dans le bug corrige aussi mon problème.

----------

## init1

Merci, jev ais attendre un peu, pour le moement toujours rien, que faut il faire une fois que ce sera dans sync ? emerge --sync ?

----------

## adjaxio

Merci

----------

## init1

ça marche pour toi adjaxio ?

----------

## adjaxio

oui

----------

## init1

moi résolu  :Smile:  merci.

----------

